# Help with my Firestone Middlewight



## 1vintage (Apr 3, 2011)

I have a Firestone with 26x1.75 tires, boys bike. I am trying to find a manufacture date and i have not been very successful. The number stamped on the bottom of the crak is J51964, and we are thinking maybe made on Oct, 5, 1964.

Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Apr 4, 2011)

Firestone, along with other tire (and department) stores, had bikes built by several different companies over the years. Really need a pic to make the call. I haven't seen any bike numbers that were that simple unfortunately!


----------

